# Computer speakers.



## Altaris

Alright, I'm sure everyones seem millions of these, so I'll keep it brief. I'm upgrading my speakers from an Altec Lansing ATP3 system. The upgrade is because I want the ability to plug in headphones in the front, and if I can, get an upgrade in sound quality.

 I've looked through various ones (kept seeing the kilpsch promedia2.1) before I decied that I wasn't go to make much headway. The only thing I really gathered was that a lot of people liked the promedia and logitechs z2300, though I saw an equal amount of logitech hate.

 I'm currently considering the Creative T20 Series II. At $100, it's not too expensive, looks okay and has the jack. Before I got them though, I figured I might ask here for a second opinion. Does anyone know anything about this? Alternatively, does anyone know of speakers that are: 1. Have headphone jack in front, 2. relatively small, 3. better performance* when compared to *my current Altec Lansing ATP3s.

 Thank you all very much for putting up with this.


----------



## stang

If you want decent speakers, scrap Logitech, Creative etc off the list. Klipsch and Audioengine are good fwir


----------



## Altaris

But do they have that front headphone support? I took a quick glance at the audioengine product list, none of them seemed to have it.

 Klipsch had a lot more to choose from, but from the looks of it the only one that really fits my needs is the promedia2.1. I originally considered that as well, but I heard there was some horrible defect with a connector that could easily break. Considering myself, I think those would break all too quickly.

 On a related note, does the headphone jack for a pair of speakers affect the quality of the headphone reception, or do the speakers in this case just act like a simple wire extension for the signal?


----------



## stang

Headphones out of a speakers hp out are going to sound TERRIBLE. I tried my SR-225 when I had them out of Logitech G51 headphone out and it sounded disgusting. And those headphones aren't hard to drive, very detailed etc. 

 You're on the wrong forum if you expect people to recommend some crappy computer speakers and say the headphone out sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What headphones do you have/plan on getting to use with the speakers?


----------



## Altaris

A pair of Creative Labs Sound Blaster Arena. Coincidentally, I didn't notice they were both from creative. I just heard they were comfortable and good.

 If what you say is true about headphone out from speakers, then is my only option to switch between my speakers and my headphones in the back of the computer? It's an awful hassle due to the fact that I can't reach the back too easily.

 I also have a pair of hd280s, but I hate them because they clamp down way too hard and despite whatever SQ it might have, it's just too uncomfortable.


----------



## stang

Yuck! Chuck those headphone sin the bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should start reading the Headphone part of these forums. For gaming ATH-AD700 can't be beaten (IMO and a LOT of others agree with me) when driven from the hp out of a X-Fi sound card. They are also EXTREMELY comfortable with no clamping force at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a shortcut of the Sound control panel on my desktop. It brings up a menu with all the inputs/ouputs of audio within my system. All you gotta do is double click on one and audio will start playing through whatever is connected to that input.

 For example: I have the AD700 plugged into my X-Fi and my Zero DAC>AMP>Grado HF-2 into the S/PDIF of my onboard sound. I open the control panel and switch between each input when I want to game or listen to music


----------



## Altaris

I figured you'd say that. As for the AD700s, I actually heard about them a long while ago. I can agree to your idea of replacing the headphones with the AD700s.

 But now it sounds like we're starting to get into the territory of soundcards. Just to say, I'm currently running off a cheap one that came along with my mobo (which didn't have an onboard one). And isn't the X-fi cards from Creative, which you were just warning me about?


----------



## stang

X-Fi is also on Auzentech sound cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Creatives sound cards are good, their software can be pretty poor at times. If gaming is your main concern, just get the cheapest sound card with a X-Fi chip on it you can and buy the AD700. If music is your main concern, you will want a decent DAC and amp with some headphones like Grado's


----------



## Altaris

I'm hesitant to delve into the world of DACs and amps. I think it's too much work/money (mainly money) for someone like me who doesn't have the best ear around. But perhaps I should buy a X-fi card to replace this stock one.

 I'll be mainly gaming yes, but I don't want my music to suffer as a result of that. 

 Your setup of switching audio via 2 connections, 1 via jack and 1 via speakers sounds interesting. I don't think I can do it on my current sound card as of right now though. I'm assuming that the same cards with X-fi will have a SPDIF port in addition to the usual jack?

 And back onto the subject of speakers, I just found out that Klipsch has a model called ProMedia Ultra 2.0. They look like they'll fit my specs pretty well. However, they don't seem to be available anywhere anymore. What a pity.


----------



## stang

What music do you listen to? The AD700 are good for some, but are not for bassy genres at all.


----------



## Altaris

Nothing special. I'm an anime geek, so I end up listening to lots of jpop stuff. Occasionally I like rock music. Hm. In a way, it's easier to just say that I'll listen to just about anything, except maybe rap.

 I've been looking at the Auzentech X-plosion. It looks like a pretty good card. Has plenty of connectors to use, so I could actually hook up a pair of headphones + speakers. Not too expensive either.


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Altaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nothing special. I'm an anime geek, so I end up listening to lots of jpop stuff. Occasionally I like rock music. Hm. In a way, it's easier to just say that I'll listen to just about anything, except maybe rap.

 I've been looking at the Auzentech X-plosion. It looks like a pretty good card. Has plenty of connectors to use, so I could actually hook up a pair of headphones + speakers. Not too expensive either._

 

The AD700s should be pretty good for you then.


----------



## RicHSAD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Altaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If what you say is true about headphone out from speakers, then is my only option to switch between my speakers and my headphones in the back of the computer? It's an awful hassle due to the fact that I can't reach the back too easily._

 

You definitely want to avoid plugging the headphones into the headphone out of cheap speakers. Hell even the headphone out of my old Logitech Z-5500 was terrible. If you want a cheap solution, buy a decent 3-6ft female to male 3.5mm stereo cable. Plug it into your sound card and leave the female end on your desk so that you can easily switch between your speakers and your headphones.


----------



## freakydrew

Have you considered the Asus products of soundcards? I know the original question was about speakers, but if you get a decent soundcard with a DAC built in, will help immensely.
 I have the logitech z5500 and they have been nothing but trouble. I have had to return to main control pod to logitech and this took months and months to accomplish...horrible customer service...
 anyway, I just installed Xonar HDAV Deluxe and use the analog connection to my z5500 and am really impressed with the difference over the integrated soundcard the system came with.
 good luck


----------



## cswann1

I'm a Logitech Z2300 owner and for the money they're pretty good. For movies and gaming they are really great, but music listening is not so hot. The speakers use a single 3" driver and the highs really suffer because of that.

 I will say this about them though. Plugging your cans into the headphone out is not bad at all. The hp out on the wired remote is definitely amplified and has a low noise floor.


 All-in-all, if I were shopping for PC speakers today, I'd get the Klipsch Promedia.


----------



## Altaris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RicHSAD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You definitely want to avoid plugging the headphones into the headphone out of cheap speakers. Hell even the headphone out of my old Logitech Z-5500 was terrible. If you want a cheap solution, buy a decent 3-6ft female to male 3.5mm stereo cable. Plug it into your sound card and leave the female end on your desk so that you can easily switch between your speakers and your headphones._

 

I see. That's definitely something to consider.

  Quote:


 Have you considered the Asus products of soundcards? I know the original question was about speakers, but if you get a decent soundcard with a DAC built in, will help immensely. 
 

I've looked at them time to time. I'm considering the Auzentech X-plosion or the ASUS Xonar DX right now. How can I tell if they have a DAC or not though?


  Quote:


 All-in-all, if I were shopping for PC speakers today, I'd get the Klipsch Promedia. 
 

Do you mean the Promedia 2.1? I heard bad things about the DIN connector so I'm a bit wary of getting it.


----------



## Armaegis

For most intents and purposes, a sound card and a DAC are the same thing. In this audiophile world, we shun "sound cards" to the realm of video games and reserve the word DAC for music. Potayto Potahtoe. 

 A cheap extension cable to bring the jack to the front of the computer is your simplest solution. Another option is a cheap usb sound card like the Turtle Beach Audio Advantage Micro (~$30), which you would presumably plug into a front usb port to once again give you easy access to switching between headphones and speakers. 

 There's also the M-Audio AV40s which are somewhat comparable to the A2s, and they do have a headphone out. Generally not as highly regarded as the A2s, but can be found for considerably cheaper as well.


----------



## Altaris

If I buy the splitter/extension cable, then I can remove the need for a front headphone jack. 

 I never considered getting a USB sound card. Performance-wise though, I'd imagine they'd be lower quality compared to PCI cards right?

 The M-Audio AV40s do look nice. The headphone jack became somewhat of a moot point though. And I've got a "small" issue with their size, though I'm sure I would be able to clear out some room for them if needs be.

 I've also looked at some Swan brand speakers. They look amazing, but can anyone vouch for their quality? The ones in particular that I'm looking at are the Swan H2 minis and the M12.


----------



## Armaegis

Since you'll be gaming, yeah go with one of the PCI cards. For music purposes, it doesn't make much of a difference between usb or pci.

 I have AV40s and quite like them. While not as good as the A2s, they are also more prevalent and can be found for significantly cheaper (I picked mine up for $100 US). 

 Swans are generally well reviewed here, but they're on thep pricier side of things and harder to find.


----------



## kite7

AV40 is as good as the A2 if not better, A2 is not better in every way. The AV40 sound more transparent than the A2 while the A2 has a very glaring midbass hump.


----------



## chrisjackson

M'be these are a possibility :
Samson Audio - StudioDock 3i


----------



## Altaris

I think for speakers I'll go with the Swan H2 Mini. I like the looks and decent price on the other speakers mentioned, but after examining my desk some more I don't think I'll be able to place any of them due to their rather large size.

 So I'll probably get the Swans for speakers, a Asus Xonar DX for a card with a splitter to connect both the speakers and the ad700.


----------



## DaveBSC

I do not recommend any of the Klipsch Promedia products. The build quality is _atrocious_. A Promedia set that lasts longer than a year is quite a rarity. The M-Audios, Audioengines, or Swans are much better choices.


----------



## tjohnusa

I would suggest you check out your local thrift stores for speakers and an amp or reciever. I bought a set of Klipsch KG1.5 for $10.00 that had rough cabinets...sanded them down and re varnished for another $5.00. Powered with an old Kenwood 55 watt amp from the closet and it sounds great with plenty of power and a headphone jack. I would think you could do better with $100.00 going that route and don't forget yard sales.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Take a look at B&W MM-1.
 They connect to your computer via USB, have their own dac and a "high-Quality" headphone out.
 If they sound anything like the Zeppelin as B&W suggests then they should be pretty darn good for a computer speaker.
 They cost 500$ in the US I believe, so a bit pricey.
 If you want to know how good or bad the headphone out is, send me a PM, I will have them in a few weeks as soon as they are out.
Multimedia Speakers | Best PC & Laptop Speaker - Bowers & Wilkins | B&W Speakers
 B&W is releasing headphones that are meant to be used with iPods at the same time, so probably good to hook up to the MM-1's too. I'll try to have a listen if they have them at the store.
iPod & MP3 Headphones | Noise Isolating Head phones - Bowers & Wilkins | B&W Speakers


----------



## xxbaker

I like how after clearly stating that your budget was $100 and that you didn't want the AV40s because they were too large, someone came and recommended you go with passives (which are much more of a space hog than AV40) and someone else recommended you $500 speakers. I guess that's head-fi for you.


----------



## AppleheadMay

xxbaker said:
  Quote:


 I like how after clearly stating that your budget was $100 and that you didn't want the AV40s because they were too large, someone came and recommended you go with passives (which are much more of a space hog than AV40) and someone else recommended you $500 speakers. I guess that's head-fi for you. 
 

Altaris said:
  Quote:


 I'm currently considering the Creative T20 Series II. At $100, it's not too expensive, looks okay and has the jack. Before I got them though, I figured I might ask here for a second opinion. Does anyone know anything about this? Alternatively, does anyone know of speakers that are: 1. Have headphone jack in front, 2. relatively small, 3. better performance when compared to my current Altec Lansing ATP3s. 
 

I see no statement of a 100$ budget here, only that the op considers a 100$ set.
 I see three requirements that are met by what I suggest.
 And maybe what I suggest is too expensive, but that's up to the op to decide.

 What I do wonder though is how exactly your post is in any way helpful to anyone.


----------



## rhythmdevils

Maudio makes some pretty nice cheap speakers. they are monitors, so they don't have crazy bloated sub bass, pretty balanced sounding, which is hard to find for that price. They sound very true and real, tone is pretty good. i don't know anything about the klipsch promedia


----------



## TeLight

I would try something new and powered from behringer. Now I know people here will hate, I tried one of their mixers before....well I'd rather not go into details, but that mixer was utter crap. So i was somewhat apprehensive about ordering again from the company, but I had read that behringer can actually make some decent speakers so i decided to give them another chance. And I was glad I did! 

 Now I can't speak for their cheaper models, but b3031a is just....wow. My mixes translate much better when balanced on the b3031as then on my k702 (maybe i still havent gotten used to the airy presentation of the 702s). The one thing that the 702s and the 3031as have in common, as soon as you try to approach ridiculous levels they seem to "crap out" on you. Audiophile products don't seem like they want to be pushed to the limits, maybe i havent spent enough money yet :S.
 If you have the money, go for the b3031a u wont be disappointed. I also suggest that u look into some of their cheaper powered models, might be good.

 Also are you planning to just set them down on your desk, or do you have speaker stands?


----------



## xxbaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AppleheadMay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_xxbaker said:


 Altaris said:


 I see no statement of a 100$ budget here, only that the op considers a 100$ set.
 I see three requirements that are met by what I suggest.
 And maybe what I suggest is too expensive, but that's up to the op to decide.

 What I do wonder though is how exactly your post is in any way helpful to anyone._

 

I suppose it's up to interpretation, but I usually figure that if they say they're looking at something around $100, they also wouldn't be looking at something around $500. If you were looking at purchasing a Civic, and someone mentions buying an M3 instead, would you think they were silly for suggesting it?

 I wasn't trying to tear anyone down. I just found it amusing and thought that it might tickle someone else.

 Geez that took me about 15 minutes to write that because I kept writing something highly cynical/sarcastic that would no doubt be interpreted incorrectly thanks to the internet.


----------

